# Chegamos no ponto de ônibus, e surgiu outro problema.



## abovethelaws

_Chegamos no ponto de ônibus_, e surgiu outro problema.
_Chegamos ao ponto de ônibus_, e surgiu outro problema.
Queria saber só qual era a diferença entre as duas formas..o signficado que as possuem.
Em+O versus A+O

Obrigadao
Ken


----------



## Macunaíma

Chegar ao ponto de ônibus põe em evidência o trajeto até o ponto de ônibus, o esforço em se chegar lá, o tempo gasto, etc. Chegar no ponto de ônibus é um _snapshot_ do momento da chegada, digamos assim. A diferença é muito ligeira, mas posso dizer que no Brasil prevalece a forma chegar em.


----------



## Nonstar

Above,

Em+o = popular. 
A+o= norma culta. 

Assim como: 
Fui no banheiro vs Fui ao banheiro.
Ele está no telefone vs Ele está ao telefone.

Enquanto:
Ele entrou no carro, entrou no quarto, pulou na piscina.

Edit: oops, _post_ cruzado. Será que vou te confundir?


----------



## jscore

tinha muitos problemas com isto tambem, mas estou pensando assim: 

(estou indo para algum lugar)
estou de volta _ao_ Brasil
estou chegando à minha casa
estou indo a Lapa (bairro no Rio)

(já estou num lugar)
estou no Brasil (agora)
estou no taxi (agora)
estou no ônibus (agora)
estou na praia

depende do verbo:
estar (em/na)
ficar (em/na)
chegar (a/ao)
voltar (a/ao)
ir (a/ao)
etc

isto é o meu entendimento.


----------



## patriota

Na frase:



Nonstar said:


> Em+o = popular.
> A+o= norma culta.


----------



## Macunaíma

Isso de que _chegar ao_ é a única forma aceita na tal "norma culta" é um devaneio, um descolamento da realidade. Os livros dos escritores brasileiros contemporâneos estão aí nas prateleiras para quem quiser ler.


----------



## Nonstar

Macunaíma said:


> Isso de que _chegar ao_ é a única forma aceita na tal "norma culta" é um devaneio, um descolamento da realidade. Os livros dos escritores brasileiros contemporâneos estão aí nas prateleiras para quem quiser ler.


Espera!
Quer dizer que _cheguei no ponto _faz parte da norma culta? 
Sim, eu falo cheguei no ponto. Como podemos nos referir a esse uso? Para mim, corrija-me se estiver errado, é uso popular. Só isso. _Cheguei ao ponto_ é tido como de acordo com a gramática, "norma culta". Eu falo fui no banheiro, eu e a torcida do _Framengo_. Sim, não deve haver preconceito quanto à língua. Macu, não vejo a diferença que você vê e descreveu, mas não é essa a diferença, "norma culta" e uso popular? Popular para mim é popular, nada mais. 
Valeu!


----------



## Macunaíma

Chegar em, no Brasil, não é popular, é universal. Norma culta é a norma lingüística aceita entre pessoas educadas, não o que quer a gramática editada por sei lá quem Deus sabe quando. Dizer que a regência chegar em é "popular" só pode ser uma piada. A dica para tirar os autores contemporâneos da prateleira para ver a quantas anda a tal norma culta está valendo, mas se não quiser é só assistir a uma entrevista aleatória de uma pessoa inquestionavelmente culta de carne e osso - sei lá, Fernando Henrique Cardoso, Demétrio Magnoli, Roberto da Matta,_ you name it_ - e ver com seus próprios olhos e ouvir com seus próprios ouvidos. Essas picuinhazinhas gramaticais já não são levadas a sério por gente verdadeiramente culta há anos, basta ler nossos melhores autores começando frases com pronomes oblíquos ao seu bel prazer. Se eu e outros brasileiros que andam por este fórum, sem sombra de dúvida com escolaridade acima da média da população em geral, dizemos chegar em em qualquer situação sem o menor pejo e isso ainda deve ser considerado "inculto", então essa norma culta de que se fala deve ser uma idealização, um ídolo, um fetiche para masturbações gramaticais. Eu não sei mais o que dizer.


----------



## Nonstar

Macunaíma said:


> Chegar em, no Brasil, não é popular, é universal. Norma culta é a norma lingüística aceita entre pessoas educadas, não o que quer a gramática editada por sei lá quem Deus sabe quando. Dizer que a regência chegar em é "popular" só pode ser uma piada. A dica para tirar os autores contemporâneos da prateleira para ver a quantas anda a tal norma culta está valendo, mas se não quiser é só assistir a uma entrevista aleatória de uma pessoa inquestionavelmente culta de carne e osso - sei lá, Fernando Henrique Cardoso, Demétrio Magnoli, Roberto da Matta,_ you name it_ - e ver com seus próprios olhos e ouvir com seus próprios ouvidos. Essas picuinhazinhas gramaticais já não são levadas a sério por gente verdadeiramente culta há anos, basta ler nossos melhores autores começando frases com pronomes oblíquos ao seu bel prazer. Se eu e outros brasileiros que andam por este fórum, sem sombra de dúvida com escolaridade acima da média da população em geral, dizemos chegar em em qualquer situação sem o menor pejo e isso ainda deve ser considerado "inculto", então essa norma culta de que se fala deve ser uma idealização, um ídolo, um fetiche para masturbações gramaticais. Eu não sei mais o que dizer.


Sei lá, tentarei ver mais pelo seu prisma.
Enquanto isso, pode ser que digamos _chegamos no ponto, _outras _chegamos ao ponto_.


----------



## almufadado

Isso da norma culta ou não, depende muito dos complementos da frase :

A regra em Portugal é esta -> no Brasil a regra é esta

locais:
Cheguei ao local do acidente -> cheguei no local do acidente
Cheguei ao alto da montanha -> Cheguei no alto da montanha 
Cheguei ao médico e ele não estava -> Cheguei no doutor e ele não estava


Concluir uma viagem :
cheguei de metro aqui -> cheguei no metrô aqui
(vim de metro) -> (vim no metrô)


Tempo
Cheguei no momento certo -> cheguei no momento certo
Cheguei na pior altura -> Cheguei na pior altura
Já não cheguei a tempo de apanhar o comboio/o trem 


Cheguei a ver um elefante cor-de-rosa -> cheguei vendo 
Cheguei a andar à boleia por não ter dinheiro -> cheguei andando de carona 
Cheguei a ficar parado mais de uma hora -> cheguei ficando parado



Regra do Brasil http://doutorgoogle.blogspot.com/2010/02/sintaxe-de-regencia-regencia-verbal-e.html
http://doutorgoogle.blogspot.com/2010/02/sintaxe-de-regencia-regencia-verbal-e.html


----------



## okporip

Nonstar said:


> Sei lá, tentarei ver mais pelo seu prisma.
> Enquanto isso, pode ser que digamos _chegamos no ponto, _outras _chegamos ao ponto_.


 
Minha tendência é concordar com o Nonstar. O critério "empírico" que Mancunaíma propõe para verificação da norma culta me parece duvidoso. Não estou seguro de que todas as personalidades brasileiras que podemos chamar de "verdadeiramente cultas" digam, sempre, "chegar em". Na verdade, se eu tivesse de chutar uma hipótese para teste empírico, diria que as formas "chegar a" e "chegar em" se alternam na boca de muita gente (não só de intelectuais acostumados a frequentar a esfera pública). Se assim for, não me parece que há elementos suficientes para afirmar que a norma culta já foi de vez pro brejo - no que se refere tanto a este particular como, aliás, ao uso de pronomes oblíquos no início de orações.


----------



## okporip

> A regra em Portugal é esta -> no Brasil a regra é esta
> 
> locais:
> Cheguei ao local do acidente -> cheguei no local do acidente
> Cheguei ao alto da montanha -> Cheguei no alto da montanha
> Cheguei ao médico e ele não estava -> Cheguei no doutor e ele não estava


Seguindo o espírito do meu post anterior, devo dizer, sobre a regra no Brasil, "nem sempre, meu caro almufadado".



> cheguei de metro aqui -> cheguei no metrô aqui
> (vim de metro) -> (vim no metrô)


Nesse caso, almufadado, o que você supõe ser a regra no Brasil não o é em absoluto. Diríamos "cheguei aqui de metrô"/ "vim de metrô". 




> Cheguei a ver um elefante cor-de-rosa -> cheguei vendo
> Cheguei a andar à boleia por não ter dinheiro -> cheguei andando de carona
> Cheguei a ficar parado mais de uma hora -> cheguei ficando parado


Novamente, há confusão sobre a prática linguística no Brasil. Em nosso país, "cheguei a andar de carona" é tão possível quanto "cheguei andando de carona", só que os significados diferem: "já houve momentos em minha vida em que andei de carona", no primeiro caso, e "vim até aqui (ou fui até lá) à base da carona". Por sua vez, "cheguei ficando parado mais de uma hora" é uma frase bastante estranha. Com algum esforço, até poderíamos dizer que significa "cheguei ao meu destino final ainda que tenha estado parado mais de uma hora". Não há dúvida, contudo, que "cheguei a ficar parado mais de uma hora" é frase muito mais comum que a anterior - e, novamente, com um sentido distinto: "fiquei parado, por vezes, mais de uma hora."


----------



## Istriano

Até nos jornais vejo mais *chegar em casa* que* chegar a casa*,
*ir lá em casa* é mais frequente que *ir lá a casa.*
*
chegar/ir a* = *chegar/ir até* (não necessariamente entrando)
*chegar/ir em* = *entrar*

*Chegou ao museu. *(Não entrou, ficou na frente do museu.)*
Chegou no museu. *(Chegou e entrou).

Para mim (e para a maioria de pessoas que conheço) essas diferenças sutis são muito importantes, e não concordo com a norma _culta _(baseada nos usos de uns escritores lusitanos do século XIX)
que quer eliminá-las.


Professor Ataliba de Texeira defende nosso uso brasileiro na sua nova obra: ''Gramática do português brasileiro''.




EM com verbos de movimento encontramos não só na fala, mas também na literatura modernista:

*Ele chegou em casa sem dizer nada.*Luis Fernando Verissimo - A Aliança*

Cheguei em casa e encontrei um bilhete da Renata.*
Rubem Fonseca - O Vendedor de Seguros
*
*​*Saí, então, fui no seu Priscílio, falei:  que eu não queria  saber de nada.*
Guimarães Rosa - O Cavalo que Bebia Cerveja



Quando *a* significa *até*, está tudo bem:* chegou a uma conclusão*, é de uso geral.
Quando há uma _inclusão, movimento para dentro_: *chegar em *é que é normal,* chegar a* é artificial, praticamente uma afetação.



Vou fazer de novo a minha pergunta: se nas variedades de espanhol há tolerância (*entrar en* convive com *entrar a*), por que o mesmo
não pode se dar com as variedades de português, por que  *chegar/ir/vir/sair/comparecer/levar/subir a* não podem conviver com
*chegar/ir/vir/sair/comparecer/levar/subir em*?

Se continuarmos assim, sem diálogo, vamos acabar em uma situação diglóssica, como no Suíço-alemão.
''Muitos suíços-alemães consideram o alemão oficial quase como uma língua  estrangeira.''


...É isso.


----------



## Istriano

abovethelaws said:


> _Chegamos no ponto de ônibus_, e surgiu outro problema.
> _Chegamos ao ponto de ônibus_, e surgiu outro problema.
> Queria saber só qual era a diferença entre as duas formas..o signficado que as possuem.
> Em+O versus A+O
> 
> Obrigadao
> Ken


It's like in English, different styles for different situations:

_
Chegar ao ponto de ônibus_ * more formal* [1]
_Chegar no ponto de ônibus_ * less formal* [2]

compare with English:

_Whom did you see?; It was I; I wish she were here_ * more formal* [1]
_Who did you see? It was me; I wish she was here_ *less formal* [2]

If you want to sound like [1], use [1]
if you want to sound like [2], use [2]...


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> Quando há uma _inclusão, movimento para dentro_: *chegar em *é que é normal,* chegar a* é artificial, praticamente uma afetação.


 
Nem sempre, meu caro Istriano. Observe a imprensa, por exemplo, para dissipar suas certezas:
* "'O povo está saindo pendurado na porta”, disse o ajudante de cozinha, José Wildo Gomes, que *chegou ao *ponto de ônibus às 4h40 da manhã (...)." (da Ttibuna do Norte - ver em [URL="http://www.tribunadonorte.com.br/noticia.php?id=113521"]http://www.tribunadonorte.com.br/noticia.php?id=113521[/URL]). 
* "A delegação brasileira* chegou a* Londres no domingo. Sem Luís Fabiano, machucado, Dunga convocou o atacante Grafite (...)". (do jornal O Globo - ver aqui). 
* "De acordo com Sargento Pedro Santos, a polícia* chegou ao* local por volta da 0h(...)". (do jornal Diário de Pernambuco - ver aqui).
* "Desde que a proposta de criação da Anac *chegou ao* Congresso (...)". (do site Veja on-line - ver aqui).
* "Passat em que Patrícia *chegou à* sua casa já havia 'reaparecido' (...)'' (da Folha Online - ver aqui).
* "O líder conservador David Cameron *chegou ao *Palácio de Buckingham nesta terça-feira (...)" (do Correio Braziliense - ver aqui).
* "O Papa *chegou ao* hospital Gemelli em uma ambulância privada (...)" (do portal Terra - ver aqui).

Não me parece que a recorrência da fórmula seja sinal da afetação generalizadas dos jornalistas brasileiros.


----------



## olivinha

Nonstar said:


> Eu falo fui no banheiro, eu e a torcida do _Framengo_. Sim, não deve haver preconceito quanto à língua. Macu, não vejo a diferença que você vê e descreveu, mas não é essa a diferença, "norma culta" e uso popular? Popular para mim é popular, nada mais.
> Valeu!


 
Acho que _chegar em_ e _Framengo_ não são comparáveis. Pessoas com educação dizem _Framengo_ só de brincadeira. 
Estou com Macunaíma. Aliás eu digo _chegar em_ tantas vezes como começo a uma frase com pronome oblíquo, aliás não fazê-lo em certas situações soaria até artificial e pedante.


----------



## Nonstar

olivinha said:


> Acho que _chegar em_ e _Framengo_ não são comparáveis. Pessoas com educação dizem _Framengo_ só de brincadeira.
> Estou com Macunaíma. Aliás eu digo _chegar em_ tantas vezes como começo a uma frase com pronome oblíquo, aliás não fazê-lo em certas situações soaria até artificial e pedante.



Sim, olivinha, foi só de brincadeira. Óbvio que você entendeu que eu quis dizer que a maioria fala chegar em, não foi uma analogia. Quanto ao uso, tanto faz, os dois rolam. Não acho que quem fala chegar em vá mudar para chegar a. O above perguntou qual a diferença, pra mim, é a que expressei anteriormente. Se esse papo de norma culta e blá blá blá sumir, melhor pra nós.


----------



## Istriano

okporip said:


> Nem sempre, meu caro Istriano. Observe a imprensa, por exemplo, para dissipar suas certezas:
> * "'O povo está saindo pendurado na porta”, disse o ajudante de cozinha, José Wildo Gomes, que *chegou ao *ponto de ônibus às 4h40 da manhã (...)." (da Ttibuna do Norte - ver em http://www.tribunadonorte.com.br/noticia.php?id=113521).
> * "A delegação brasileira* chegou a* Londres no domingo. Sem Luís Fabiano, machucado, Dunga convocou o atacante Grafite (...)". (do jornal O Globo - ver aqui).
> * "De acordo com Sargento Pedro Santos, a polícia* chegou ao* local por volta da 0h(...)". (do jornal Diário de Pernambuco - ver aqui).
> * "Desde que a proposta de criação da Anac *chegou ao* Congresso (...)". (do site Veja on-line - ver aqui).
> * "Passat em que Patrícia *chegou à* sua casa já havia 'reaparecido' (...)'' (da Folha Online - ver aqui).
> * "O líder conservador David Cameron *chegou ao *Palácio de Buckingham nesta terça-feira (...)" (do Correio Braziliense - ver aqui).
> * "O Papa *chegou ao* hospital Gemelli em uma ambulância privada (...)" (do portal Terra - ver aqui).
> 
> Não me parece que a recorrência da fórmula seja sinal da afetação generalizadas dos jornalistas brasileiros.



No nosso caso, bem como no caso suíço, a língua formal escrita não reflete o uso real da língua (português brasileiro no caso brasileiro ou alemão suíço no caso suíço).
Isso cria uma baita confusão, uma pessoa que aprende alemão suíço só lendo os jornais suíços, e uma pessoa que aprende português brasileiro só lendo A Folha ou A Veja...
Ao descobrirem a verdade, eles ficam sem vontade de continuar estudando...


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Isso cria uma baita confusão, uma pessoa que aprende alemão suíço só lendo os jornais suíços, e uma pessoa que aprende português brasileiro só lendo A Folha ou A Veja...
> *Ao descobrirem a verdade, eles ficam sem vontade de continuar estudando..*.


 
Que isso, também não é preciso dramatizar! Não tenho conhecimento que a existência desses dois níveis de linguagem venha causando problemas assim tão preocupantes a quem está aprendendo o português do Brasil.


----------



## almufadado

Xé Zé !

Com isto tudo o cara ainda, passa pelo ponto e perde o ônibus !


----------



## Vanda

almufadado said:


> Xé Zé !
> 
> Com isto tudo o cara ainda, passa pelo ponto e perde o ônibus !


Ainda bem que eu tinha acabado de comer, senão ia tudo na tela.
A norma culta pede chegar a, o coloquial diz: em+o/a, no/na. 
Não, não causa estragos no estrangeiro que normalmente aprende a culta, (e depois coitado tem um choque quando se defronta com o uso), mas causa, sim, estragos nos alunos do curso médio que piram de vez.


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> No nosso caso, bem como no caso suíço, a língua formal escrita não reflete o uso real da língua (português brasileiro no caso brasileiro ou alemão suíço no caso suíço).
> Isso cria uma baita confusão, uma pessoa que aprende alemão suíço só lendo os jornais suíços, e uma pessoa que aprende português brasileiro só lendo A Folha ou A Veja...
> Ao descobrirem a verdade, eles ficam sem vontade de continuar estudando...



Não sugeri a ninguém estudar o português brasileiro "só lendo" a Folha ou a Veja. Mas sugeri, sim, que é incorreto dizer a um estudante dessa variante que *chegar em *prevalece sobre *chegar a *mesmo na imprensa. 

Introduzir, a esta altura, a distinção entre "língua formal escrita" e "uso real da língua" é bastante estranho, quando um dos argumentos utilizados para dizer que a forma *chegar em* corresponde ao uso normal foi o de que ela se encontra mesmo nos textos jornalísticos e literários. Não nego esse fato, não rejeito que tenha validade dizer (e escrever)* chegar em* e eu mesmo o faço frequentemente. Mas não vejo necessidade de "inverter o jogo", tentando transformar *chegar em* na verdadeira norma presente do português brasileiro e *chegar a*, num mero resquício de afetação. Não sei por que não podemos aceitar a diversidade linguística: está bem dizer e escrever *chegar em* e está bem escrever *chegar a*.


----------

